# MS wireless optical desktop 2000 problem



## azzura- (Dec 21, 2008)

hi...

forgive me if this problem has already been solved by someone b4.
i try to google for the solution but with no success..

i install freebsd 7.1 in my desktop today and got problem with mouse (MS wireless optical mouse 2000)

im using the MS wireless optical desktop 2000.
the keybord just work out of the box..but the mouse didnt work.

if anyone has exprience this prob and had solved this prob..please help me..

tq


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2008)

show output of dmesg
Is your mouse ps2 or usb?


----------



## azzura- (Dec 21, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show output of dmesg
> Is your mouse ps2 or usb?



my mouse is wireless using usb port.

the model is:
Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2000

i will post the dmesg later..not at my home right now


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2008)

azzura- said:
			
		

> my mouse is wireless using usb port.
> 
> the model is:
> Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2000



uh, i'm dumb ass. :r
...waiting for dmesg


----------



## azzura- (Dec 22, 2008)

dmesg


> fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
> fdc0: [FILTER]
> fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
> sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
> ...


----------



## azzura- (Dec 22, 2008)

continue...



> sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
> sio1: port may not be enabled
> vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
> ums0: <Razer Razer 1600dpi 3 button optical mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/23.10, addr 2> on uhub0
> ...


----------



## azzura- (Dec 22, 2008)

> GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider cd0 is iso9660/U3 System.
> pid 960 (gnome-terminal), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
> Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop...done
> Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop...
> ...



wow..never have dmesg this long b4..tis is my first time installing freebsd on desktop..before this i only use in my laptop.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2008)

ok, now show me /etc/X11/xorg.conf

also have you tried *X -configure*?

P.S. ye, this is longest dmesg i have seen either.


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ok, now show me /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> also have you tried *X -configure*?
> 
> P.S. ye, this is longest dmesg i have seen either.




X- configure 
&&
cp /root/xorg.conf.net /etc/X11/xorg.conf

still not working x(



> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
> ...


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mouse don't work only X or console mode too ?


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 23, 2008)

also show your /etc/rc.conf


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

sT4k3 said:
			
		

> Mouse don't work only X or console mode too ?



didnt work in both x(


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

sT4k3 said:
			
		

> also show your /etc/rc.conf



cat /etc/rc.conf



> # -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Dec 21 18:15:58 2008
> # Created: Sun Dec 21 18:15:58 2008
> # Enable network daemons for user convenience.
> # Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
> ...


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

remove *moused_enable="NO"* from /etc/rc.conf


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

if you are using custom kernel make sure you have:
*device          ums*


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> if you are using custom kernel make sure you have:
> *device          ums*



i still using general kernel.. :\


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

did you try removing *moused_enable="NO"* from /etc/rc.conf


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> did you try removing *moused_enable="NO"* from /etc/rc.conf



already try it and restart x..
but still no luck.. x(


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

ye, but you need to start moused daemon
type as root
*/etc/rc.d/moused start*

or restart pc, without that line, i told you to remove


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ye, but you need to start moused daemon
> type as root
> */etc/rc.d/moused start*
> 
> or restart pc, without that line, i told you to remove



i try to restart my pc also..but still not working..
i guess i have to use my wired mouse for the time being.ermm..

my wireless keyboard and mouse are use with debian and ubuntu before and it work out of the box..

it is possible to copy the setting from debian or ubuntu xorg.conf and paste it in my freebsd xorg.conf?

tq


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

azzura- said:
			
		

> i try to restart my pc also..but still not working..
> i guess i have to use my wired mouse for the time being.ermm..
> 
> my wireless keyboard and mouse are use with debian and ubuntu before and it work out of the box..
> ...



it shouldn't cause problems


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> it shouldn't cause problems



thanks..
i will try it later..need to install debian/ubuntu on my other pc first..

thanks guys for helping me


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 23, 2008)

add to /etc/rc.conf


> usbd_enable="YES"
> moused_enable="YES"


and restart your pc...


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

a misspelling:
moused_enable="YES"


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> a misspelling:
> moused_enable="YES"



10x killasmurf86


----------



## narcolepsy (Dec 30, 2008)

*um, i'm pretty sure the wireless desktop is unsupported*

afaik (as an owner of a wireless desktop myself) the damn thing isn't supported in fbsd. unfortunate but thats the way it goes sometime....i forget where the supported hw list is


----------



## rvo (Dec 30, 2008)

My Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 isn't working either, I have to use a crappy mouse instead. When is this going to get fixed? I've found threads about it dating from 2005. :-(

The keyboard Just Works. The mouse works out of the box on Linux and Windows.


----------



## copypaiste (Sep 8, 2010)

Having the similar trouble with my Microsoft Arc mouse, which is a wireless device as well. Although it works perfectly in 8.0 and 8.1 releases, but the trouble is only under 7.3 - no luck neither with moused nor under X. Any hints?


----------



## oliverh (Sep 9, 2010)

Microsoft hardware is really troublesome, there are some fixes in FBSD but it seems MS changes their hardware quiet often.


----------

